# Cat grass with mould on soil...shall I bin whole thing or will it be safe?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I decided to finally set up the cat grass I've had in the cupboard for a while last week. I think it's taken a bit longer to sprout this time as it only started last night. Today theyre about half an inch long or so for the ones that have come out. I have only done this once before.

My question is there had been some mould (White and kinda fluffy) growing on the soil since last night. I was busy when I noticed it and then forgot till now and it's spread a bit. I am about to scoop off the mouldy soil and bin those bits. Will it be under the soil too? I don't know if this is going to be any good now for the cats?

It says on the packet not to let the seeds dry out for the first week until they've come through enough and to keep in a warm place, so I have been spraying it well, but my husband had been watering it under the tap as it dried out quickly. It had also been left in the kitchen when we were cooking so might've gotten too damp. 

The bits that are sprouting look green, but also a little white so I don't know if this is due to the mould or if its how they're supposed to look.

Shall I bin the whole thing or will it be safe for my cats?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> I decided to finally set up the cat grass I've had in the cupboard for a while last week. I think it's taken a bit longer to sprout this time as it only started last night. Today theyre about half an inch long or so for the ones that have come out. I have only done this once before.
> 
> My question is there had been some mould (White and kinda fluffy) growing on the soil since last night. I was busy when I noticed it and then forgot till now and it's spread a bit. I am about to scoop off the mouldy soil and bin those bits. Will it be under the soil too? I don't know if this is going to be any good now for the cats?
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I just checked it and scooped the mouldy stuff out. Dunno if it's all the way down or not...doesn't look like it but smells a bit mouldy and is still very very damp from two days ago. Might chuck it.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't understand how your soil is sprouting mould.. Never had that myself.. So I'd err on the side of caution and bin it. But then I'm not the most green fingered and mould gives me the heeby jeebies.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mine goes moudly, cos its damp. it doesnt effect the grass.


----------

